# Couple Combination Satisfaction



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

Myers-Briggs Type Compatibility

Any type combination can make for a healthy and happy relationship, but researchers have found that some couple combinations have higher rates of satisfaction than others. Find your likeliest matches below, then read more about Myers-Briggs Type and compatibility.
http://www.personalitydesk.com/myers-briggs-matches.php

A mistake seems to have occurred with the INTP Worst Matches. 

This is near the Perseus system, but not quite.


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

> *You are:* INTJ​*Good Matches:* entj, intp, infp, infj ​*Low Matches:* infj, esfj, estj


Uhm...is it just me or is this like "whatever is near your type fits you"? And why is INFJ a good AND a bad match anyways? And what in Hell would I want with an ENTJ? And why is there no xSTPs and ENFPs? I dun like this (not even as "advice" or "suggestion"). Especially since INFJs are considered good (and bad xD), but I have made other experiences. Not to be biased or so, just a fact until now. 
I guess I am just not a fan of "This works and this not". I think I can make everything work if both try. But that's just me <_<


----------



## jochris (Jul 18, 2009)

*INTP*
_Best: _ENFP, INFP, INTP, ENFJ
_Worst:_ ESTP, ESFJ, ENFJ

*ENTP*
_Best: _ENFP, ENFJ, ENTP, ENTJ
_Worst: _ISTP, ESFJ, ISFJ

I've also noticed that we are no one's worst match. 
My partner *has* to be an NT, or I will get bored too easily.


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

jochris said:


> *INTP*
> _Best: _ENFP, INFP, INTP, ENFJ
> _Worst:_ ESTP, ESFJ, ENFJ
> 
> ...


Maybe it is the age [young] but a lot of the INTP males on here seem like they might be stimulating in the short run, but are lacking the depth and staying power of us INFPs.... 

*grin*

edit... *opens umbrella*


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

pianopraze said:


> Maybe it is the age [young] but a lot of the INTP males on here seem like they might be stimulating in the short run, but are lacking the depth and staying power of us INFPs....
> 
> *grin*
> 
> edit... *opens umbrella*


I agree for the most part with you Piano. INFP's just need to try and remember to communicate when they get stressed out. Other than that you guys are pretty darn perfect :happy:


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

So this is a really brilliant sober compilation of text. 

Time used proofchecking = None

Reliability = Zero



> ISFJ: high= INFJ, INFP, ISFJ, ISFJ low=ISTJ, ENTJ, ESTJ


Ehm what, so they are their own best match twice? Cool!


----------



## Marino (Jun 26, 2009)

pianopraze said:


> Maybe it is the age [young] but a lot of the INTP males on here seem like they might be stimulating in the short run, but are lacking the depth and staying power of us INFPs....
> 
> *grin*
> 
> edit... *opens umbrella*


You're going to need a little more protection than an umbrella...


----------



## Mikbert (Jul 19, 2009)

as vanWinchester pointed out;


If your Type is: INTJ

Your best matches are: ENTJ, INTP, INFP, *INFJ*

Your lowest matches are: *INFJ*, ESFJ, ESTJ

I feel... Confused...


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

That seems fairly accurate for me, though I'm not too fond of ENFJs. The idea of being with another INTP sounds....comforting to me.



Mikbert said:


> as vanWinchester pointed out;
> 
> 
> If your Type is: INTJ
> ...


Perhaps that is what they observed in the study and made no attempt at explanation.


----------



## Mikbert (Jul 19, 2009)

Liontiger said:


> Perhaps that is what they observed in the study and made no attempt at explanation.



I agree, although that study seems to be... "homemade", I would have loved to see a more in-depth explanation and the interpersonal details on how the different types mixed and matched.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Mikbert said:


> I agree, although that study seems to be... "homemade", I would have loved to see a more in-depth explanation and the interpersonal details on how the different types mixed and matched.


This page explains a bit more: PersonalityDesk - Resources - Compatibility and Your Myers-Briggs® Type


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

Liontiger said:


> This page explains a bit more: PersonalityDesk - Resources - Compatibility and Your Myers-Briggs® Type


Brilliant article. Well because they adress things the way I see it. These two sections particular.



> The Sensing/Intuition scale seems to play a key role in attraction. Studies by Isabel Briggs Myers and others have found that people tend to be drawn to partners who share their preference on this scale. When couples have a Sensing or Intuitive preference in common, they will tend to view the world in a fundamentally similar way. Couples with the same preference on this scale may find it easier to understand each other, and are more likely to feel they are speaking the same language.





> We can see that overall, couples find more satisfaction when paired with a similar partner. *However, researchers stress that in all of their findings, communication, common interests, and the quality of the couple's friendship were the most crucial factors in determining relationship success.* While it may be easier to achieve these goals with a partner who is similar to you, it is absolutely possible even when significant differences exist. When couples make an effort to understand and appreciate their differences, they can turn what might be a problem or source of conflict into an asset for their partnership.


But this was disheartening



> Similarly, Intuitive Thinking types (ENTP, INTP, ENTJ, INTJ) have only a 59% satisfaction rate when paired with another Intuitive Thinker. *These types tend to be among the most critical of their partners and may be harder to please in general.*





> Some types showed greater partner dissatisfaction in general. Women married to INTP men had the highest level of dissatisfaction, at 31%. INTP is one of the least common types in the population, and INTPs may find it especially important to find a like-minded partner.


----------



## Mikbert (Jul 19, 2009)

haha, poor INTPs :tongue:


----------



## hommefatal (Jul 15, 2009)

lol interesting how this says ISFPs and ENFJs are a bad match while personalitypage states the opposite.

To me it's like that:
best matches: ENFJ, INFJ, INFP, ENFP, ISFP
worst matches: ESTJ, ISTJ, ENTJ, ESFJ, ISFJ
okay: ESTP, ISTP, ESFP, ENTP, INTP, INTJ


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

hommefatal said:


> lol interesting how this says ISFPs and ENFJs are a bad match while personalitypage states the opposite.
> 
> To me it's like that:
> best matches: ENFJ, INFJ, INFP, ENFP, ISFP
> ...




The Perseus system would have ISFP x ENFJ as a very poor match. I am not surprised that some systems have them as a good match, because it is comparable to ESTJ x INTP which is poor (horrendous beyond belief*) in practice but sometimes it is recommended. (*If the belief systems are different!)


----------



## DeadDove (May 28, 2009)

The prob. I have with INTP's...I'm just not "attracted" to 'em. Maybe if I was like some of my friends and developed "Berkeley Vision". ENTP & ESTJ I can totally see having a blast with...though in the long run we'd crash n burn. And finally that brings me to the last choice...and surprise surpise...ISTJ. This just feels like it could survive the long haul.

Finally the 2nd article "In some cases, having similar type preferences did not mean higher satisfaction. Sensing, Thinking and Perceiving types (ISTP and ESTP) had only a 33% satisfaction rate when paired with other STPs. The researchers theorized that this is due to their findings that ESTPs and ISTPs are the least concerned of all the types with the quality of their relationships."

:wink: Oh yeah, that's definitely all right with me.


----------



## openedskittles (May 24, 2009)

slowriot said:


> Ehm what, so they are their own best match twice? Cool!


Perhaps it's for threesomes, or maybe a 'girl on the side' situation.


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

INFPs rule!:tongue:


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*Hammer & Sickle*

Relations of Benefit 
INTp is 'Beneficiary' 
ISTj is 'Benefactor'

Relations between Psychological ("personality") Types

Actually, I get on well with ISTJ


INTP x ISFP

Super-Ego Relations

What does this mean?


Super-Ego Relations
These are relations of mutual respect between partners. Super-Ego partners may think of each other as a distant and slightly mysterious ideal. They often show interest in each other's manners, behaviour.

My opinion of ISFP is very poor. I find them basic rather than mysterious and I don't trust them. 

Conclusion. Socionics is the Stalinist ESTP behaviouralist interpetation and exactly the opposite of the INTP view.


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

slowriot said:


> Quote: Similarly, Intuitive Thinking types (ENTP, INTP, ENTJ, INTJ) have only a 59% satisfaction rate when paired with another Intuitive Thinker. These types tend to be among the most critical of their partners and may be harder to please in general.
> 
> Quote:
> Some types showed greater partner dissatisfaction in general. Women married to INTP men had the highest level of dissatisfaction, at 31%. INTP is one of the least common types in the population, and INTPs may find it especially important to find a like-minded partner.


Goddamn, I might as well cut it off.


----------

